# Breeding older mares??



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

Is is safe/advisable to breed a mare when she's past the ten year old mark, or as she gets older, if she's never been bred before? What can the consequences be?​


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You'll get a foal? Ten years old isn't that bad or risky in my experience.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

waresbear said:


> You'll get a foal?


Haha.:lol:

Anyway, I've heard of horses being bred way older then 10. :?


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

A ten year old mare is not old at all. Shes just coming in her prime years.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I think the OP is asking if it is ok to breed a 10 yr old *maiden*...
Generally the older a mare gets, the more difficult it is for her to catch the first time, but other than that there isn't usually any more problems with the pregnancy than with a younger maiden.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

I've been told that 12 is a perfect age for breeding a maiden and that people have bred 17 and 18 year olds for the first time, so no, 10 is not too old. Other than that, there's no real risks attached to a horse in her teens having a first foal-she just might not be as likely to catch, as ilovesonya said.


----------



## JumperWithFire (Aug 10, 2011)

10 is an awesome age for breeding. Good luck


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Let me just add that breeding is a huge responsibility. It takes a lot of time, money, and planning- and any pregnancy can be risky. Before you breed, look at all of your options. What do you want the foal for? Would it be a better idea to buy a foal than to risk your own mare? Are you willing to do all of the training? Are you capable? What kind of market would there be if you needed to sell it?

Don't jump into things head-first. Evaluate and plan.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

10 years is a fine age for a Maiden.. Probably be about the age my Arab will be when I'm through showing her and she's a Maiden...


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Please, lets not start this into a "Don't breed" conversation.

OP, I bred my maiden mare at 16 years of age. Probably not the best idea in the world, but not horrid. She foaled with out a hitch in the least, wonderful mother except she didn't want to wean! Even after I kept the foal away for a few months, she would let him suckle.

So no, 10 years of age is fine, though like one person said, it could come with a bit of complications with a maiden mare.


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

Endiku said:


> Let me just add that breeding is a huge responsibility. It takes a lot of time, money, and planning- and any pregnancy can be risky. Before you breed, look at all of your options. What do you want the foal for? Would it be a better idea to buy a foal than to risk your own mare? Are you willing to do all of the training? Are you capable? What kind of market would there be if you needed to sell it?
> 
> Don't jump into things head-first. Evaluate and plan.


 
I totally understand how huge of a responsibility breeding and caring for mare and foal is... I was really just curious. My mare is a maiden, by the way... forgot to mention that!

Thanks everyone


----------



## justicefmly (Jan 10, 2011)

I had thought bout breeding my mare when she was 18, but due to all of the risk I chose not to, Shes 29 now and it would have been nice to have a foal off her. Good Luck To You.


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

The oldest maiden I bred was 18. She was on a breeding lease, was owned by a vet, her repro work up prior to her coming to me was perfect, she caught off the 2nd cycle, was a little taken aback when the foal arrived and she was expected to share a stall with her and turned out to be a perfect Mom with lots of maternal instincts, lots of milk, etc

10 - I wouldnt hesitate at all. As most have mentioned, its prime breeding age

And I LOVE Musing BTW! His offspring are usually very classically beautiful and terrific movers and jumpers


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

I may sound like an idiot, but whats a maiden? In horse terms. I thought they were all called mares? I googled it and all I got was stuff to do with horse racing.

Can someone elaborate more please?


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

A maiden mare is a mare that has not been bred before.


----------

